# Vicmarc VL175 FOR SALE



## Dust Busker (12 Jan 2010)

Hi Guys and Dolls
Recently I found a used VL300 for sale so I am upgrading, which means my gorgeous VL175 is for sale. It is just a year old (bought new from Phil Irons in January 2009) and in perfect condition. It is the bench mount model (you need to provide your own bench, no big deal) with the 1.5 HP motor and full variable speed on a magnetic control box, faceplate, 30cm toolrest and two centres. I don't want to part with this machine but I can't justify keeping it. Will be available late January or early February, collect from Chester. 
Anybody interested? I don't want to put it on fleabay, so I thought I would ask on the forum. I am looking for around 2/3 of the cost of a new one (currently a shade shy of £2400) because the machine is is such good condition and has not had much use. Prospective buyers can visit and try out the lathe if they wish.
Give me a shout if you are interested.....

Dust Busker


----------



## Turn It In (12 Jan 2010)

Hi Dusty Busker,
This is just what i am looking for please PM me and we can agree the price you are looking for.
Best regards,
Ian


----------



## Dust Busker (12 Jan 2010)

Hi again

I seem to have a buyer (gosh that was quick). If for any reason the sale doesn't go ahead I will post again.

Dust Busker


----------



## gasmansteve (12 Jan 2010)

Well done Ian you'll love the Vic. Great machine
Steve


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jan 2010)

Fantastic lathe Ian.  
Let us know how you get with it.
Don't forget some piccys


----------



## Turn It In (13 Jan 2010)

Hi Paul and Steve, 
Well yes there has been a great desire for one of these beauties pent up inside me and when i read the title i could not believe my eyes. At this point SWMBO came in from work and gave the green light to the machine. So minuets later the message was sent and a very surprised Jim received an instant sale. We are yet to establish a collection day but you guys will hear and see in due course. 
Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Regards, 
Ian


----------



## BMac (13 Jan 2010)

Excellent buy Ian, health to enjoy. And, Jim, I hope you have many happy hours too.

Brendan


----------



## Dust Busker (18 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the good wishes Bmac

Ian has now collected his lathe and is probably recovering from the shock of seeing my shed!
Jim Chambers


----------



## Turn It In (18 Jan 2010)

Hi Brenden, 
I am very pleased to say that mine and the wifes back are just about recovering from the exercise. 
I would like to thank Jim and his wife for the very warm reception given to us and we were made to feel most welcome. 
After Jim and I retired to Jim's garden emporium to view the machine the deal was done and the lathe dismantled and loaded into the car. 
On arrival home our backs were tested to unload the new aquisition into the workshop. Today a friend of mine has purchased and collected the previous lathe and its now up to me to fabricate a suitable base and shoe-horn Vicy into place. 
I will post picies at the appropriate time I promise. 
Regards, 
Ian


----------



## wizer (18 Jan 2010)

Turn It In":2iuenenp said:


> I will post picies at the appropriate time I promise.



:duno: [-X


----------



## Paul.J (18 Jan 2010)

*Turn it in wrote*


> I am very pleased to say that mine and the wifes back are just about recovering from the exercise.


You both done well :shock: 
Me and my mate both struggled to get mine off the back of his truck.
Well worth the effort though,and looking forward to the piccys


----------



## Jenx (19 Jan 2010)

Well done both ! ..... I loved the look of Paul's Vicmarc, and if the funds were to become available, I'd have one in an instant.

Enjoy your new machines, Both ... and well done ! 8) 8)


----------



## johnny.t. (19 Jan 2010)

Thats a result Ian 8) Look forward to seeing the pics of the lathe and more importantly what you make with it  
I wish I could upgrade but with a 6 month old baby and my new workshop project going on(or more to the point emptying my wallet) I'll just have to make do with my wobbly Axminmster :lol: 

JT


----------

